# Cape Horn or boston whaler



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Which one yall think is actual better quality? Whaler seems real thin glass while relying on foam for strength while the cape is built like a tank..... Both have two completely different rides as well..... Any pros or cons talked about would be appreciated


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just remember they are built here in Milton and that's product support!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

is this a trick question? i don't get it.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

What size range are you talking? Ive been on a LOT of whalers, mostly in the 16-21 ft range. A couple 30 footers. I was not impressed with the way the smaller whalers took anything over a foot. The larger whalers obviously took waves well, but you are talking a huge difference in weight and displacement. All the capes ive been on have done great in 2-3ft. These being the 17-21 foot range. The 36ft I fished on a couple times did 45mph for 80 miles in 4-6 seas and it was a good to go. Thats all I know about that.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I bought a new 17 BW Montauck center console in 1982 for $11,500. Sold it in 1991 ( huge mistake ) for $13000.00 . If it is in your budget -- go Boston Whaler. If not CH is a good boat.


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

Both are good boats, but much more bang for your buck with Cape Horn. I've loved my CH, rides great in our seas, build like a tank, and most of all no issues. Customer service is also top notch and you're supporting a local business.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Zero comparison. should not be used in the same sentence. Whalers bilge area and inside hatches are all finished glass and gel coat no unfinished fiberglass everything is fully finished. All the hinges are and hydraulics are SS. Boston Whalers. Hardware is all recessed and top quality hardware. The wiring is done schematically and organized. Canvas and upholstery is extremely high end. Whalers to have two flaws, they are extremely expensive and come with black motors. Nothing against Cape Horns they have came a long way and are fine boats. The comparison would be go look at a 20 year old boat of both manufactures, Look at the wiring.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a Cape horn and have zero complaints about it.Everythings pretty simple to get to. I have the 18 foot bay and took it 10 miles offshore a few weeks ago in 3 foot seas. I don't know many bay boats that are 18 foot that id do that with. Its ride is magical. Cape Horn is happy to answer any questions. I don't know if I could ever not have a cape horn now.


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Haven't really been in many Whalers, but we have a 24xs and it is the perfect gulf boat for here. In 3ft seas it is just like a tank on the water.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had a 24 and now a 31 Cape Horn. The 24 was a tank! Made your feet hurt fishing on it. They are SOLID ! It literally was a tank. The 31 is great. Smooth ride reaches between waves doesn't drop down like the 24. Extremely happy with the 31 but I sometimes miss my 24. It was much easier to launch and recover with one person.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

My biggest complaint about cape horn is the in deck storage or should I say lack of in deck storage and the 32 I fish on honestly doesn't ride that good and I am comparing that to a 31contender and yes I no you didn't ask about contender just can't compare it to a whaler in the same class as I have not been on one over a 28 and it was a cuddy cabin but did like that boat and it rode great so take all of my input however you want but my vote would be for Boston whaler


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

I've never had an issue with the storage. I don't have to leave a bunch of gear on the boat since it's kept on a lift at the house. I would sea trial both. Only you can know what will work best for you.


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

Not to derail, but Cody you mentioned you've fished on the Cape Horn 32 and it wasn't a great ride. Is that a new 32 you're referring to? I was considering this model next but haven't sea trialed yet.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Comparing these two boats is like comparing a Cadillac to a 4x4 truck.

I've spent a lot of time on a Cape 24os. If I ever go with another boat, it will be a Cape 31T. They are tough boats. They ride soft and dry. They are built for one thing, fishing. If you are looking for a boat with a real fine finish and all kinds of bells and whistles, a Cape isn't for you. If you want a boat you can take anywhere you have the range for, fill it with fish, and do it comfortably and you aren't worried about what kind of finish is in the bilge, a Cape might be for you. As stated above, if you can work it out take a ride in both in similar sea state and see which one you like best. Everyone likes different things.


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Cape Horn all day long. Ive got a 17CH and its a stout vessel for its size. A 17 BW is like standing on a surf board. No comparison IMO


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Online CurrentSea said:


> Not to derail, but Cody you mentioned you've fished on the Cape Horn 32 and it wasn't a great ride. Is that a new 32 you're referring to? I was considering this model next but haven't sea trialed yet.


Yes it was the new 32 with twin 300 have fished it a few times and don't get me wrong it is a very nice boat I have just fished boats that in my personal opinion had a lot of characteristics and different things that the cape horn didn't. Lack of storage and in deck fish boxes was one of those things that really stuck out to me


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

Cody- How about the ride? Have you ridden on a 31? Any comparisons? 

Sorry to the OP - that was last question


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have rode in better riding boats thats for sure but have also rode in worse and I have not rode in the 31 the owner of this boat had a 31 before and told me it wasn't much of a difference except for speed he only had 250s on the 31 but like I said I have no first hand experience on a 31 feel free to pm me if you have any other questions and I will try to help you out but I will close with this I do believe cape horn is the best bang for your buck and helps that they are local


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

If you are going to go NEW get the Cape Horn. I've had the 17 Whaler Montauk and it was a great boat but.....no storage anywhere. I've also had a 18.5 Point Clear which was a Cape Horn mold. Was very solid and took a good sea. Plus it has lots of storage. Money wise, you will get more with the Cape Horn. Just my 2 cents. I am downsizing now, either going to a small Carolina Skiff or a Kayak.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

People who wear "Popped Collars" buy Whalers. Please don't do that to yourself.

Get the Cape.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Know what I mean??


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Whaler all day long and twice on sunday. CH's are nice no doubt but they are not even in the same class as whalers. 

Perhaps CH and Sea Hunt would be a better comparison.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Cape Horn would be my choice....besides whaler is preceded by the word Boston....lol....


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I've fished from both. The 19' Outrage is smooth in <3' seas. You'll make it home in more. I really like it with 8 scuba tanks and an icechest full of bevarages... It works. But for alot less money and a simular ride, the 17' Cape horn works well. It's a barge with an attitude. I've never fished the 21 or the 19 CH. I've got a 16 CH and I won't take it past state waters unless it's 1' or less.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

capt'n slim said:


> Perhaps CH and Sea Hunt would be a better comparison.



Not even close.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

